# Game 3 [email protected] Hornets(in N.O) 6PM Central 5/11



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This shall be the first of six home games the hornets will play in the New Orleans Arena and the first of their division games.They shall catch Houston after a saturday home game against the Mavericks.Obviously this shall be the first of a great many tough divisional contests for the Hornets.In my opinion it's very important for them to establish that they can and will compete against the Tejano bullies of the Southwest Division,this would be a good time to start.
​2-0​STATS​












CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)​





TYSON CHANDLER(C)​












PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)​ 
​1-1​STATS​












RAFER ALSTON(PG) TRACY MCGRADY(SG)​





YAO MING(C)​












SHANE BATTIER(SF) JUWAN HOWARD(PF)​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I want to go into that dimension...
Hornets are back to Nawlins!
I hope they motivate themselves and play a hell of a game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope so supermati. It's going down right in this building on Sunday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Also, NBATV is airing this game. If you guys don't already have NBATV, there's a free preview until 11/7.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Both teams looking strong, should be a great match-up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm scared of Yao Ming...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I'm scared of Yao Ming...


Chandler will shut him... if fouls are not called.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Shane Battier is hitting everything...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yao with 2 fouls...
I liked that Paul assist.
You guys are probably at the game, so enjoy the NEW ORLEANS Hornets.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Shane Battier is hitting everything...


I thought I was alone, haha.
They are getting lots of open looks, that worries me.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

And Houston turning the ball over like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh My God!
Bobby Jackson! Paul!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

:banana: Peja drained that 3pointer :banana:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

supermati said:


> :banana: Peja drained that 3pointer :banana:


Two in a Row!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets are 18-35,Paul is 4-7 with 10 assists...So they aren't doing much that doesn't have his fingerprints on it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hey you guys are welcomed to join the houston game thread, generally the guys are pretty friendly


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

6 secods left, up by 4...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

CP3 with 16 assists...great!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We get the win.
Scoreboard ended looking tight, but it didn't feel like it.
3-0


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

supermati said:


> We get the win.
> Scoreboard ended looking tight, but it didn't feel like it.
> 3-0


Well it was until the game opened up in the 4th Q... 

Good game, CP3 and co. got the job done. Can you imagine what a CP3/Yao duo can do in this league...


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

Good to see the team come to their true home and get a win, much like the Saints did against the Falcons on MNF, but w/o all the media hype.

Keep it going!


----------



## Ameen (Oct 29, 2006)

3-0

this is a great start to the season


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK

NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- David West scored 20 points and Chris Paul tied a career high with 16 assists as the New Orleans Hornets beat the Houston Rockets 96-90 on Sunday night for their third victory in three games. 



Peja Stojakovic overcame cold shooting in his first two games and hit five 3-pointers, finishing with 16 points as the Hornets brought* the fans in a sellout crowd of 18,20*2 to their feet in the team's first home opener in New Orleans since Hurricane Katrina. 

The victory capped a good day for the rebuilding city's sports fans, who earlier enjoyed the Saints' triumph at Tampa Bay. Pro sports have been good to the long-suffering fans here so far this fall, with both the Saints and Hornets winning home openers before exuberant sellout crowds and surging to the top of the standings early in their respective seasons.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

One thing that has been impressing me with the Hornets is that when they've lost the lead in this game and the last game vs. Indiana, they didn't fold. Usually when they lose the lead they go on to lose the entire game but this hasn't been the case. I hope they continue the good play.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I recently read in an article that Peja must've left his 3-pt shots in New Orleans during training camp. Well, apparently he went back to get a couple of them tonight. Great game Hornets!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Two of my favorites players and peoples

Chandler has really surprised me so far.He hasn't done nearly so much of the bad things that caused the Bulls to discard him.If he could hit his free throws and continue to not hurt us with turnovers and silly mistakes it's going to look like a great move.His free throw shooting still sucks though and he pretty much lives in foul trouble.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow... Paul with a TON of assists.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow... Paul with a TON of assists.


Tied his career assists high tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That play between Paul and Bobby Jackson made NBATV's #1 play.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Diable said:


> Chandler has really surprised me so far.He hasn't done nearly so much of the bad things that caused the Bulls to discard him.If he could hit his free throws and continue to not hurt us with turnovers and silly mistakes it's going to look like a great move.His free throw shooting still sucks though and he pretty much lives in foul trouble.


Chandler will never be able to hit free throws at a high percentage, so really, you shouldn't dwell on it. His job is to provide rebounding and defense, and maybe a few high percentage buckets here and there (dunks and such).

Also, if he can continue to draw fouls like he did tonight, he's gonna indirectly contribute to the free throw opportunities for Chris Paul, Peja Stoyakovich, Bobby Jackson, etc. It's all about getting the opposing team into foul trouble. 

He has yet to really harness his aggressiveness on the defensive end, but when he does, you'll be looking at a first team caliber defender in this league. 

He is a potential rebounding champion as is, and the dude just turned 24. Hornets fans have to be ecstatic about that.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> That play between Paul and Bobby Jackson made NBATV's #1 play.


that play was sick, who woulda thought jackson still had hangtime like that...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> that play was sick, who woulda thought jackson still had hangtime like that...


It really made me jump right outta my seat.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

P. Diddy's girl group Danity Kane performed. The one with the mic up to her mouth used to be a Honeybee.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> P. Diddy's girl group Danity Kane performed. The one with the mic up to her mouth used to be a Honeybee.


Bangs on that girl = :whofarted


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://bt.davka.info/

If anyone is interested there's a torrent of this game on davka.It's very well seeded and if you have a good connection you could probably dl in a couple of hours.


----------

